
Reintroducing Dip – My take on a programming language for beginners - raghav_nautiyal
http://dip-lang.org
======
raghav_nautiyal
Hello. A few weeks ago, I had posted a very basic version of a programming
language that I put together, called Dip. I was blown away by the kind and
honest feedback given by the community, and have worked on it, adding examples
of Dip code so users can get to know the language, adding a learning path for
beginners so that they can learn how to code in a streamlined fashion, and
also changing the site to match the language’s identity. So now, I
(re)introduce you to Dip, a small project I’ve been working on, which also
happens to be a programming language targeting beginners. I’ve tried to make
the syntax easy to understand, and also tried to make the language easy to
read and write for complete beginners. I've tried to eliminate a few issues
the Python language has (such as indentation and error messages), though it is
up to you to see to what extent Dip succeeds. I’ve also tried to allow Dip to
communicate with Python, so users are not limited to Dip’s features, because
the way I see it, Dip is not meant to compete with Python, and does not aim
to, but I think Dip’s simpler syntax and error messages might be useful to
beginners in some cases and get them up the learning ladder, and I would love
to see Dip being used as a stepping stone by the Python community, learning
the ropes using Dip, and then moving on to Python.

You can look at Dip’s website at dip-lang.org.

I would love your feedback on how I could improve the language.

Also, if you wish to contribute to this small venture of mine, feel free to
help me with the core language or the site on Github.

------
gus_massa
I'd like to see the Hello World and Fibonacci example in the top of the main
page of any language.

Also, does the Fibonacci example in the docs work correctly with a negative
number?

~~~
raghav_nautiyal
Nope, it prompts you to enter a positive number.

~~~
gus_massa
I think it shows

    
    
      Input a positive integer
      Fibonacci sequence:
    

I don't expect to see the second line.

